

We Got a Mention Now Let’s Panic - rmah
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/business/03proto.htm

======
devmonk
What I don't understand is why businesses like this feel guilty for not being
able to turn up supply and distribution at the tip of a hat. Should you do the
research, make the contacts, and be ready to handle it as much as possible?
Sure. But, what is most important is that the ordering process can quickly be
modified to indicate to the customer that demand is high and that their order
may take much longer to fulfill than you'd like. Customers understand high
demand and although they might be annoyed, it is much, much better than taking
orders for things without the customer understanding how their order might be
delayed.

------
newyorker
I remember hearing stories like this more than once!

Are companies notified before being placed in popular magazines such as O?
This way they can strategize for the impending possible swarm of orders and
don't regret their mistake of not 'being ready'.

If not, maybe they should be so the use of the 'snippet' is used to its full
potential and readers can actually place an order with the company - its a
win-win situation for small company and O. (Readers who fear that all these
links are fails will not trust the magazine anymore)

Make sense?

